# Billing a catheter code 51702 to Medicare



## bedington (May 13, 2010)

My doctor needs to change a pts catheter three times a month but the pt said she thought Medicare would only pay for one cath insertion a month. We bill with 51702 & I couldn't find anything on the Medicare website. Anyone have any insight into this.


----------

